# White PVC Candles



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Here are my white PVC candles. First of 40 to roll out. Used PVC (of course), white glue sticks, pink styro (for inside the PVC tube), Dollar Tree LED tea lights (2 for a dollar), and my variable temp glue gun.....


----------



## HallowEve (Apr 13, 2009)

Great job! I love how they turned out!

HallowEve :jol:


----------



## Darkmaster (May 9, 2009)

Very realistic looking.


----------



## Hobie14T (Apr 8, 2009)

Looks good! First I copied your columns now your candles. What is your next build?


----------



## DoctorShadow (Sep 18, 2008)

Those candles look great! Good job!


----------



## thefireguy (Aug 11, 2008)

*PVC candles*

They look great...just like mine. I made about 50 of them, with diff. lengths, but I don't think I'm going to use them...I wish I would have made them with a more opaque color so the light can shine through the sides. I, like you, spend a lot of time on them.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

These look good enough to eat


----------



## Scary Godmother (Oct 13, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

love them!!


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Thanks for all the positive feedback, thought I'd share a couple more pics of the group as it grows.


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

Those look awesome! What a great effect. I need to work on somethng like that.


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Great looking candles. Sooooo, how many hot glue burns do you have. By the look of them your using about one stik of glue per candle.(the big sticks)


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

Bone Dancer said:


> Great looking candles. Sooooo, how many hot glue burns do you have. By the look of them your using about one stik of glue per candle.(the big sticks)


Did well until yesterday and received three for my troubles. BD, you are correct, about one glue stick per and they are the large ones.


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 8, 2008)

Patches of those placed around a graveyard makes for one spooky scene. Great job!


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

What size pvc did you use? They look great.


----------



## Uruk-Hai (Nov 4, 2006)

Great job! Those will look really great next to your new tombstones. (I'm working on a bunch myself)


----------



## nixie (Sep 17, 2008)

Those are great!! I shall make some!


----------



## Spanky (Oct 8, 2007)

nicely done. Those are on my to do list also.


----------



## steveshauntedyard (Nov 16, 2008)

They look great.


----------



## JohnnyAppleseed (Apr 8, 2009)

jaege said:


> What size pvc did you use? They look great.


Think I answered your question already jaege, but just in case, they are one and two inch PVC, foam inserts support the battery operated flicker tea light, finished with white glue sticks so no painting of the final product. The PVC is painted with a plastic safe white spray paint to cover over any printing and smooth the finish prior to glue.


----------

